# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Заказать доставку еды в Севастополе на дом

## tagrojucalo3

Захотели покушать и  заказать доставку еды в Севастополе на дом.  Стал искать где можно заказать в интернете, в итоге остановился на сайте "батя-жарит".  Почему ?  Прочитал много положительных отзывов, большой выбор еды. Можно заказать практически на любое время. По итогу заказал на определенное время. Приехали во время, блюда были очень вкусные, всем всё понравилось!    А при том, что вышло всё относительно недорого!  Доволен на все 300% Что ещё добавить ? Да нечего!    Проверено на себе.  Рекомендую! Заказывайте вот тут   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

